# My pics



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

Just found this forum. Amazing what you see when you read the entire web page and not just the fishing reports! Anyway, here are some of my favorite pics. Tell me what you think!

Desert pics are Santa Elena Canyon in Big Bend. Beach/Water pics are St. John USVI


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

awesome photos.. what do you shoot?

thanks for sharing them.. it was worth the click (and probably a few more to come)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. I shoot the new Sony DSC V3. I love it. I'm trying to learn more about it though. Can anyone recommend a good book or something? Photography for Dummies or somethign like that. I don't know any of the vocabulary but after reading this board I get the feeling I'm missing out on a lot of the features my camera is capable of. As with any Sony product my manual sux.


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice pic's JDog. I saved the one of St John/Trunks Beach as my new background...thanks!

PT


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

ahhhh. You recognize the place eh PT? It's my background too. Hard not to take a pretty picture when that's the view you're shooting!


The other one is from a Catamaran we were on in the Sir Frances Drake channel.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

What up dog? Great shot of Santa Elena Canyon.....was there once during a thunderstorm. Powerful echos in that canyon....great acustics. Don't need no peyote buttons or mescal cacti to hallucinate and see all kinds of Indian faces in them canyon walls. Post up anymore shots ya got of that magical place.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Great Pixs JDOG*

Was there in the cayon last year on the way back from Arizona. Beautiful place. Thanks for postin them.


----------

